# Serious Stinker!



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, so Strummer should be named Pepe Le-Pew, because that little man is STINKY! :shock: Oh my GOD! I thought that my Rotty could let out some noxious fumes, but man oh man! Strummer has her beat by a long run! Is this a breed trait? Or maybe its from starting to give him canned food with his reg. food. Oh, plus the anal gland thing, LOL!!! (Which I finally was able to express yesterday ukeright: ) Hopefully I won't have to do that again for a while... :?
But with a face like this who wouldn't do anything for him?









Stink bug! :wink:


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank lets out some really bad stinkers every now and then. They're AWFUL! Maybe it is a breed trait.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL... Such a stink bug.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I have to say all my other breeds that I had were stinky as well :roll: , but I've never smelled Billy in all this time...... for a while I thought Chihuahuas really don't have any smell at all  .....


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Only when they pass....ahem...you know. :shock: Gas  Otherwise he smells like sweet pea! LOL...my little Stinkbert.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I haven't had this problem, but I must admit that it would be hard for my little dogs to compete with my 14 yr. old son in that area! :lol: My son is the one that we need to run out of the house or room until he gets passed this middle-school phase of gross-out! :roll:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Let's hope he does grow out of it.... :lol: Some guys (and girls) never do! LOL


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

You are right about doing anything for them and that is one sweet face. I don't know how old Strummer is but if it is any consolation Auggie doesn't seem to do it anywhere near as often since he is not a puppy anymore. Thanks heavens :lol: :lol:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Strummer just turned 4 months last Thursday... So he's still a puppy. So does that mean there's hope for Stinkbert yet????!!!! WOO HOO!!!!! :blob5: ccasion7: :hello1: 

I need to mark on a calendar when I had to express his glands, and see how often that occurs. I REALLY hope its only a one time thing... :?


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh Goliath goes through phases, though not nearly as often now as when I first adopted him.
I used to think my friends dogs were bad, this little guy, the smell must just be condensed because their so small, it actually makes my eyes water and I start gagging.
GROSS! :fart:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

LOVE that Emoticon!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA.... Maybe it is condensed...ew! Stinkpots of LOVE! :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

lol cracked me up! :lol:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Smelly is a total stinker...if he lets one out you better watch out!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Tito used to have the worst gas ever! It ended up that he had a digestional parasite. If the smell is really awful it would be wise to make a vet apt.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

AWWWWW hes so cute ill deal with the stinky farts to kiss him !!


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

That's my opinion too. :lol: :roll: He's too cute to let some stink get between us!


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Just wait until he rips one while sleeping underneath the covers!! Chihuahua woke me up once it was so awful!!

Now that I've switched her food though she's rarely stinky anymore which is just fabulous!

It could very well have something to do with the food.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

This thread is so funny...


Scruffy does some hideous rotten blows sometimes that just stay in the air and refuse to budge or waft away, usually when lying asleep on my or my husbands lap. And then when we say "poh scruffy..you stink" he looks at us all innocent and cute that we just hold our noses and bear it and leave him on us...and they call it puppy love... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I read that live yoghurt helps this so put some on his dry food, he loved it but did it help??? NOPE! :lol: 

:wave:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Yogurt, eh? Maybe I will give that a try. Its funny to me that the time he passes gas the most is when he's sleeping. It's like his whole body is so relaxed he can't hold it in! :lol:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

charlie is really bad!, to top it off he has bad breath and snores, its like having a second bf :lol: 
mia
x


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHAHA!!!! :lol: :lol: I know what you mean Mia! :wink: :wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Your pic goes great with your story.  Thank goodness I don't have that problem with Teddy. I do know Great Danes are known to have that problem and my parents have two. :shock:


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Mia---hahahahaha

That is hilarious. I'm right there with you though. Wawa snores louder than my husband ever does! What's with these little guys?


----------

